# Ever fish the Vonda Kay headboat??



## LUCC (Jul 28, 2009)

Was thinking of going out for a trip on the Vonda Kay while in Topsail. Anyone with any experience fishing on her?


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

i have not fished on the vonda kay but i know alot of people that have and everyone says that it is a great boat and you catch alot of fish


----------



## LUCC (Jul 28, 2009)

kingchaser34 said:


> i have not fished on the vonda kay but i know alot of people that have and everyone says that it is a great boat and you catch alot of fish


Thanks, just want to get out on a boat that is mostly concerned with putting me on the fish rather than a scenic tour! I have been on plenty of boats where 80% of the trip was speant running from spot to spot.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

fished the VK twice... the first and the last... first a 48qt cooler for 3 of us was to big... then they cried about my braid... 

got out fishing and it seemed weird to me that he spent so much time positioning the boat at each drop... the back of the boat got the majority of the bigger fish, grouper, snapper etc... one drop the mid and front of the boat started getting into the fish and within 2 minutes he pulled out and repositioned the boat to put the back end of the boat over the fish... screw them, I'll go to Wilmington or Morehead when I want to go out on a boat again...

oh yeah I forgot, you pay an extra $10 to get a spot on the stern of the boat...


----------



## LUCC (Jul 28, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> fished the VK twice... the first and the last... first a 48qt cooler for 3 of us was to big... then they cried about my braid...
> 
> got out fishing and it seemed weird to me that he spent so much time positioning the boat at each drop... the back of the boat got the majority of the bigger fish, grouper, snapper etc... one drop the mid and front of the boat started getting into the fish and within 2 minutes he pulled out and repositioned the boat to put the back end of the boat over the fish... screw them, I'll go to Wilmington or Morehead when I want to go out on a boat again...
> 
> oh yeah I forgot, you pay an extra $10 to get a spot on the stern of the boat...


Thanks, that's the info I wanted to hear, catering to the locals I assume. What boats in Wilimigton/Moorehead have you gone out with and had a good experience?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yep, ten miles out is not the shelf.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

LUCC said:


> Thanks, that's the info I wanted to hear, catering to the locals I assume. What boats in Wilimigton/Moorehead have you gone out with and had a good experience?


havent been out on any others yet... let me check with a bud of mine on Morehead, unless Jesse or Mac chime in here... some of the crew from the Wilmington area may chime in also...


----------



## sharker66 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Vonda Kay*

I have fished the Vonda Kay the past 3 years. 2007 : 2 trips 9 groupers, 2008 1 trip 1 grouper, 2009 1 trip 1 grouper. The only complaint was this year I ask for a reserved spot when making a reservation. It was not done. The stern is always reserved by locals. I fish Morehead (Capt. Stacy and Princess).


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like sharker 66 has had great times on the VK. Whenever I go out I'm hoping & happy if I can pull up 1 grouper. 9 grouper on 2 trips in '07, that sounds like great times! Anyhow I've never been on the VK, but as for moorehead I've made a few trips on the Carolina princess & they have a loyal customer in me. Capt Gould is a good Cap'n & does his best for ya. I haven't been on the captain stacy & I've heard mixed things about them, some like the fishing & some don't, also I've heard ppl say they just don't keep the boat clean, but that's all heresay, not my personal experience.

As for Capt. Gould I can say when I went out with my brother in '07 on a full day trip the fish weren't biting much at all for the first half of the day. It picked up in the 2nd half & was going great when it was time to head home. He was apolagetic for the slow bite in the morning (as if it was his fault, lol) and since the bite was on he kept us out longer, I would say @ least an extra hour since the best bite was happening when we shoulda been heading home. Everyone really appreciated it, I know I did. I'll try to link a pic of our catch (me & my brother) so you can see it was not a bad day. Even before the extra time it was a good day. In fact I don't think any of the big fish came in the "extra tme" 










Hope the pic works I haven't tried to post a pic in a long time.


----------



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have always heard good things about the VK...Fishing is Fishing....sometimes you catch them and sometimes you don't...at least the captain moved the boat to try and get on the fish...If you have personal preferences, it's your fault for not calling the captain first. And, I am sure if you pay any skippy and little more up front you might get what you want...Complaining doesn't help either whether on or off the boat. 

One trip I witnessed the VK coming in this year while I was eating at the nearby restuarant-everyone had stringers of fish..


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I used to fish the VK alot, its a good boat and Dave is a heck of a captain. Can't say he doesn't run a tight ship, if anyone causes trouble he takes care of it. I've been on a few headboats, haven't had a terrible experience on any of them, and the VK is one of the better ones IMO. Caught my biggest grouper, an 18lb red, at the front of the boat on my first ever head boat trip. My Dad and Mom caught a 15lb gag grouper and a 14lb almaco jack respectively, we took 1, 2, and 3 on the fish pot that day, fishing at the front of the boat. My parents were out there last weekend, no big fish at the back of the boat (couple break offs), few big fish lost at the front as well and someone towards the front caught a decent red I believe. Capt. Dave doesn't allow braid--too much hassle when the inevitable tangle occurs--and if you let your bait sit too long too many times, and continuously cause tangles or problems otherwise, he will fuss. Generally it makes for a better experience for everyone, I'd def. say give it a shot.


----------



## LUCC (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Samething up here in NJ, fishing is fishing and some days are better than others. The only thing I hate is whne 1/2 the trip is spent running around. I know they try to put us on the fish but I paid to fish not for a boat ride. 
Any who, we might give the VK a shot. :fishing:


----------

